# Looking for job in buffalo



## Mrplow247 (Dec 3, 2010)

I dont know if there are any employers from my area on here but i thought it would be worth a shot.

I did some subbing this year off and on for someone in the area and absolutly fell in love with this buisness. I am looking for an opportunity to actually have a steady job plowing in the future.

I do have my own truck/ and plow
2003 ford f250 super duty (gas)
7' 6" western ultramount 

I have a great work ethic as i am working 12 hour days at my f/t job as well as a few of my own residentials and occassional subbing for a company. Im not looking to become a millionaire, i just want to continue making an honest living for my wife and I while i wait for civil service exams to pan out over the next few years. Maybe instead of crazy retail jobs i can finally do something i enjoy.

If anyone sees this and can point me in the right direction i would really appreciate it. I am not opposed to landscaping in the summer, i do have some experience in that as well.

Thank you in advance for any help,

-Rob_


----------



## Mrplow247 (Dec 3, 2010)

just bumping this up, i know people will be hiring at end of year into the spring.

anywhere in western new york is good.


----------



## MattyB32 (Nov 24, 2008)

Mrplow247;1214014 said:


> just bumping this up, i know people will be hiring at end of year into the spring.
> 
> anywhere in western new york is good.


Are you still looking for work?


----------



## Mrplow247 (Dec 3, 2010)

Yes call me if you need help 716 725 2392.....rob


----------

